# No Gran Turismo 5 Release



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

For a while anyway, Sony aren't releasing it in Japan in March and are saying the release is indefinate because of production Probs!,

Boo!

I bought an Xbox because I was fed up waiting and Forza 3 is amazing. I might give the PS3 a miss now, although I've always had Playstations - its just getting stupid. And why are Xbox games cheaper too?


----------



## Ramirez (Jul 13, 2008)

I heard that they are delaying the Japan release so they can do a worldwide release. Not sure if that is true or not though.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Delayed!? GT5!? Never!!! :lol:


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

:angry:

Thing is......you know it will definately be worth waiting for. Nothing has ever come close.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Time to sell mine i think not used it in ages and with an indefinite date for GT5 good bye ps3.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Time to sell mine i think not used it in ages and with an indefinite date for GT5 good bye ps3.


Dont think you will be the only one at this rate. I remember waiting for GT4 and gave up in the end....and never looked back!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well the mrs got me an Xbox and christmas its great for gaming but the ps3 is a far classier machine...


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

forza 3 is brilliant, gt5 would have to be something truly amazing to be a lot better! Cant see it myself, i used to be a massive fan. but now i love forza


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

ps3 packaged away... xbox on the shopping list... that should keep me going till gt5 eventually gets released...

wouldn't surprise me if they plan on world wide release christmas 2010.. a drip feed it to shops to keep demand high...


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

MattyB801 said:


> :angry:
> 
> Thing is......you know it will definately be worth waiting for. Nothing has ever come close.


nothing has ever come close to something that doesn't exist yet? :lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ i think he meant the other versions when compared to driving games of the same time.

Possibly :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I've been playing GT5 nissan 370z demo for the past couple of weeks. I've been pretty impressed with the graphics and the way it plays.

HOWEVER....I've put a couple of hours into forza 3 this week and i have to say i prefer the way it feels. Graphics are comparable but forza feels a bit more fun to play?!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

MattyB801 said:


> :angry:
> 
> Thing is......you know it will definitely be worth waiting for. Nothing has ever come close.


that *was * true,but forza really did its homework and came up with something to rival and beat it imho.forza`s level of customisation has never been on GT, and still no damage on GT :lol: imagine how long you would be waiting if it had damaged included now :devil:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

This could easily turn into another Duke Nukem Forever at this stage. What a nightmare, it was the whole reason that I bought a PS3 a few days after the Japanese launch was to get my hands on GT5 and that was meant to be a few months after the release...

I dont even have the time to play games any more but I have been a big GT series fan over the years, so I would have made the time for GT5..


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> that *was * true,but forza really did its homework and came up with something to rival and beat it imho.forza`s level of customisation has never been on GT, and still no damage on GT :lol: imagine how long you would be waiting if it had damaged included now :devil:


It does have damage included now......:tumbleweed:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> It does have damage included now......:tumbleweed:


:doubleshoit didn't on my copy of prologueso not only did i pay £20 for a demo,it was a demo with no damage lol.



Discount Tech said:


> This could easily turn into another Duke Nukem Forever at this stage. What a nightmare, it was the whole reason that I bought a PS3 a few days after the Japanese launch was to get my hands on GT5 and that was meant to be a few months after the release...
> 
> I dont even have the time to play games any more but I have been a big GT series fan over the years, so I would have made the time for GT5..


i had my jap psp imported (rather than wait a year for the bloody european release) after seeing the pre release pics etc.its still hasnt been released on the psp and it must be 5 years now.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

silverback said:


> :doubleshoit didn't on my copy of prologueso not only did i pay £20 for a demo,it was a demo with no damage lol.


Prologue wasn't a demo, it was a prologue. It's nothing like the final game, the entire handling system has changed since then!
They've also just confirmed a lot more features;

» 1,000+ vehicles
» All vehicles have modeled ****pits (170 premium cars will have interior damage modeling)
» All vehicles will have both physical and mechanical damage modeling
» Indy (IRL) cars and tracks
» NASCAR cars and tracks
» Up to 16 players online
» High-definition video uploads directly to YouTube
» Multi-display rendering
» Head-tracking
» Full weather and night racing on all tracks
» Night/Day on all tracks


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Prologue wasn't a demo, it was a prologue. It's nothing like the final game, the entire handling system has changed since then!
> They've also just confirmed a lot more features;
> 
> » 1,000+ vehicles
> ...


I should hope it also makes my dinner and walks my dogs too it's taken so long :lol:
Are we certain they are not just gonna keep going with it and it never gets released as they add more and more to it? As someone stated - Duke Nukem


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have almost given up on GT5 but I love all the previous ones I will keep waiting


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> nothing has ever come close to something that doesn't exist yet? :lol:


as n_d_fox deciphered, nothing came close to the previous versions at the time, and I dont think GT5 will dissapoint. I mean lets be fair, even the prologue edition played better than anything else out at the time, just lacked any game depth (cars, tracks etc).

I've seen a few snap shots of the damage engine in action, and it looks unbelievably good!! Weather should be amazing too, especially on 'simulation' tyres.

In the mean time, I'm more than happy to crack on with Metal Gear Solid, Fifa 10 and use it to play my dvds until GT5 is released.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe GT5 has been delayed due to how good Forza is, and they want to make sure GT5 *is* better, and it will be!
Dont forget the PS3 has loads of great games to be going on with while we wait for it, plus it doubles up as a Blueray DVD player. Would I swap mine for a XBox and Forza?
NOT OVER MY DEAD BODY!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

jenks said:


> I believe GT5 has been delayed due to how good Forza is, and they want to make sure GT5 *is* better, and it will be!
> Dont forget the PS3 has loads of great games to be going on with while we wait for it, plus it doubles up as a Blueray DVD player. Would I swap mine for a XBox and Forza?
> NOT OVER MY DEAD BODY!


Aye you spent too much to revert to the better console now


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Forza 4 will probably be out first!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

swordjo said:


> Forza 40 will probably be out first!


Fixed that for you :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

pre-ordered this as a gift for my brother-in-law months ago, so looks like I'm cancelling. Total crap this....


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Aye you spent too much to revert to the better console now


You are confused mate, I spent enough to get the better console.

How much will the rumoured add on Blueray player for the Xbox cost you I wonder?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

jenks said:


> You are confused mate, I spent enough to get the better console.
> 
> How much will the rumoured add on Blueray player for the Xbox cost you I wonder?


Nothing. Bluerays not as good as it should be for the premium it has over a DVD.  :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

You mean COD isn't the only game that can be played on these console thingy majigs ??


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Showshine said:


> You mean COD isn't the only game that can be played on these console thingy majigs ??


lies ! "there can be only one"


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

The point is that if GT5 had been released just after the PS3 was released then people would have bought a PS3 instead of an xBox.

However because it wasnt released people (including me) thought ill save some money and get an xbox and play forza (which is amazing).

GT5 will beat Forza3 hands down and it should do look at how much more potential the PS3 has over the xBox. 

Blu Ray player, therefore more space on the disc for cars, tracks etc. Forza had to be put on 2 DVDs and it still doesnt come close the amount of space on a bluray.

People who got bored and bought an xBox and forza are unlikely to get a PS3 just for GT5!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> lies ! "there can be only one"


You know it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

gr33n said:


> GT5 will beat Forza3 hands down and it should do look at how much more potential the PS3 has over the xBox.


but its potential that hasn't been realised isnt it ? potential is nothing without end product.



gr33n said:


> Blu Ray player, therefore more space on the disc for cars, tracks etc. Forza had to be put on 2 DVDs and it still doesnt come close the amount of space on a bluray.


but size is no guarantee of quality.it plays blu rays, it has cell processors it has this,it has that and its added to nothing.it hasn't destroyed the 360,it hasn't destroyed the wii,its just straddled the average.the exclusives have been average on the whole (another snake solid game with more fmv then action ho hum) etc etc.whats even funnier is the multi format games look no better (and some look worse) than on the 360.so all that power,processing,number crunching isnt even used.blu ray was never meant to improve gaming or even benefit the games console.it was sonys way of using it as a trojan horse to get blu ray media into the main stream and beat hd dvd.

have they sacrificed the gaming market (which it had a huge strangle hold on) for the bigger blu ray picture ? for me the ps3 is like a huge powerfull car,if you cant get the 1000bhp to the wheels then whats the point


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

jenks said:


> How much will the rumoured add on Blueray player for the Xbox cost you I wonder?


There will be no add-on Blu Ray drive for the Xbox. Microsoft not believe silly optical discs are the future and focusing their efforts more into downloadable media. Moving parts are so 1980's


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

gr33n said:


> Blu Ray player, therefore more space on the disc for cars, tracks etc. Forza had to be put on 2 DVDs and it still doesnt come close the amount of space on a bluray.


GT5p was on a Blu Ray but still required a massive amount of the hard drive to install! I remember mine took nearly an hour to complete the first install.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

adamf said:


> There will be no add-on Blu Ray drive for the Xbox. Microsoft not believe silly optical discs are the future and focusing their efforts more into downloadable media. Moving parts are so 1980's


I guess Sony didnt think about that. Thats why my PS3 only came with a 250GB harddrive. Oops, isnt that bigger than an Xbox?
Well fancy that, a blueray player AND a big harddrive. Still think the Xbox is better?:speechles


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah I do. I've owned both and the PS3 is now sold!

They actually make a 250GB HDD for the Xbox and any fool can upgrade one themselves. Mine was 20GB to start off with.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ps3 has lost its biggest party piece (blu ray)over the xbox IMO. when the ps3 was released blu ray players where 400 quid so ps3 made good sense. you can now buy a proper stand alone sony blu ray player for 80 quid.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

jenks said:


> I guess Sony didnt think about that. Thats why my PS3 only came with a 250GB harddrive. Oops, isnt that bigger than an Xbox?
> Well fancy that, a blueray player AND a big harddrive. Still think the Xbox is better?:speechles


http://www.game.co.uk/Consoles/Xbox-360/Forza-Motorsport-3-Super-Elite-Console/~r343543/

250 gb hardrive, 2 controllers, forza three AND still enough change to buy a proper blu ray player.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats the set I got, just got fed up waiting for GT5 on the PS3. Personally I think Forza is amazing and like said before it doesn't really matter who makes the console. GT5 is going to have to be something really special to top it, hopefully it will then Forza 4 should be unreal!


----------

